# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  java connection mysql 5.0: Table doesn't exist

## AnubisCorp

Bonjour  tous, voila j'ai un soucis avec un programme en java.

j'arrive  me connecter  mysql (enfin, je crois), mais il me donne un message d'erreur:

com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: Table 'dtpointeuse.dtpointeuse' doesn't exist

alors que dans mon prog, j'ai a:

poConn = DriverManager.getConnexion("jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/dtpointeuse',"user","mdp");

S'il vous plait, est-ce que quelqu'un a une ide.
Merci

----------


## Napalm51

Pourrais tu poster un bout de code plus grand, notamment jusqu' la partie o tu accdes (essayes) aux donnes

Je penses que tu te connectes sur ta base avec le nom de la table directement et que tu essayes ensuite d'aller dans cette mme table, d'o le matable.matable alors que ce devrait tre maBase.maTable

----------


## AnubisCorp

voila:

```

```

----------


## AnubisCorp

et voici l'arborescence de mysql

mysql server 5.0/ data / dtpointeuse / pointeuse.frm

----------


## AnubisCorp

j'ai essayer plusieurs chose:

poConn = DriverManager.getConnection ("jdbc:mysql://127.0.0.1/DTPointeuse.pointeuse","root","klavier");

resultat:

com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: Incorrect database name 'dtpointeuse.pointeuse'

ou bien:

poConn = DriverManager.getConnection ("jdbc:mysql://127.0.0.1/DTPointeuse/pointeuse","root","klavier");

resultat:

com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: Incorrect database name 'dtpointeuse/pointeuse'

----------


## AnubisCorp

Coucou, ya plus personne??!!

----------


## AnubisCorp

a y est j'ai trouv, a vien de ma requete:

INSERT INTO dtpointeuse.....
c'est en fait INSERT INTO pointeuse

encore une erreure  la con!
merci  tous

----------


## Napalm51

> ... alors que ce devrait tre maBase.maTable


J'tais pas loin :p dsol de ne pas avoir rpondu j'tais OQP

----------

